# Brass finish 1/2" female npt aerator?



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I recently put together this faucet for a customer and I have been looking for an aerator/flow restrictor that I don't have to do a bunch of work to it to get it looking and working right. I would rather not use multiple adapters to get it to work, but all I can find is chrome 1/2" npt to 15/16" or 55/64" adapters. If all I can find is chrome, what would be the quickest way to strip the chrome to get back to a brass finish? Sand it away? Seems like a pain to do. I was thinking of drilling some holes in a 1/2" brass cap and seeing if the aerator insert would work inside of it. Anyone tried this before or dealt with this issue? I've been to plumbingsupply.com, usalandlord.com, efaucets.com, conservationwarehouse.com, then Lowes and HD with no luck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Haven't they heard of Glacier Bay?:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

HO is an odd older lady that likes the "rustic" look. She would probably love that pic of the bucket being used as a showerhead in the off-topic section. What I put together is probably going to last a lot longer than anything by glacier bay too, but I thought basically the same thing when I was putting it together. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well the typical aerator threads are
Female: 55/64" or 3/4"
or,
Male: 15/16" or 13/16"

You'll have to cut off the end of the nipple then have it either cut down or bored out to be correctly sized for one of those commonly used threads...

Unfortunately I don't share your optimism on the longevity of this home built faucet as the seats are non-replaceable....


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like something right out of Japan. Most tub, lavs are wall mounted with the body on the outside. If you had something to fit, I'd use a grinder with a wire brush to take the chrome off. Forgot your escusheons though. Gerber 2 handle tub sleeves fit perfect over 1/2" pipe


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Mixing water and muriatic acid/ or hydrochloric acid and soaking the aerator can strip the chrome off. Or sand blast it


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I know the sizes I'm dealing with. I didn't want to have to go through that much work if there was an aerator sized the way i need it. I didn't design the faucet or buy the parts, I don't even like it. I just did the best I could with what I had. I tried to get the HO to buy a faucet. Told her no warranty on this, and I told her there might be an issue with the weight of the brass being high up and being used could crack the thin top. This is what she wanted. There are escutcheons, the HO painted them black, makes them look like black holes in the pic. I found an adapter that is brass finish, I'm just going to use that and a normal aerator with the acid method to remove chrome. Thanks for the help y'all.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

and as Red Green always says "and if the girls dont find you handsome, they will at least find you handy" :laughing:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Find a cap and drill a hole in it, and find a screen to fit.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's lead-free right?........:whistling2:






Just teasing...unless she's got champagne coming out of it, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

Take that nipple out & stick all this on there


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Yo what was the charge out on that instal ?


----------

